# Do you look like your chronological age?



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

None of this is related to type, I'm just quite curious. 
I am often told that I look younger than my chronological age.
What do you think when it comes to yourself?


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

People always assume I'm younger than I actually am. Though one shop assistant did guess my age exactly just from looking at me for about 5 seconds, so maybe it's more to do with other people's inability to guess ages than anything else?


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Physically, I think I look about my age, but people often mistake me for older because of the way that I act. People routinely thought that I was almost done college when I was in high school.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

People typically guess I'm roughly 8 yrs younger than I am. I don't expose my face to sunlight (90+% of all signs of aging on the skin come from the sun), and I don't smoke.

I don't act my age either -- not even close.


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

Some months ago we did a project in school where you were supposed to find a workplace, and during one week make observations from a social psychological perspective, like how the boss talked to the employees and how the employees talked among each other. I was sixteen at the time, but everyone who asked assumed I was at least twenty or older.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

It depends on what I'm wearing. I have a baby face so if I dress-down people can think me very young, but if I dress up then peopke tend to think I look older than I am.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

It depends; some people think I seem a lot older than I am, others think I seem a lot younger. I think I break the scale, personally. :wink:


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I recently got asked for ID to see a rated-R movie. I'm 23.

I also go into schools a lot for work and have many times been mistaken for a (high school) student.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

It has varied widely all through my life. It seems to depend on what I'm wearing and how I carry myself. I do manual labor and dress down for work. I'm 33 and I consistently get carded when buying beer (and the drinking age where I live is 19), unless I have my kids with me. Then I don't get carded. But when I was in my teens, I used to dress professionally and accompany my father (who always looked young for his age) when he did public speaking and people always assumed I was his wife.


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

People think I'm usually younger. 

Not as bad as my friend though, she's 23 and they gave her a coloring book when we went out to eat.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Most people think I'm 12-14 when they first see me. I'm 17.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I suppose I look my age. I don't know. This isn't something I think about that often. I don't know how someone who is 26 is supposed to look. I did get asked if I went to this towns high school a few months ago though. I just think he wasn't very bright.


----------



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

Moon_Child said:


> Not as bad as my friend though, she's 23 and they gave her a coloring book when we went out to eat.


That is too funny. What was her reaction?


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah I look way younger than I really am >_>

One time in grade 3 one of the teachers walked up to me and said "you're in the wrong line" and pointed to the grade 1 lines >_>


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Moon_Child said:


> Not as bad as my friend though, she's 23 and they gave her a coloring book when we went out to eat.


(Laughs) This happens to me at times as well.
"Would you like the kids menu or the adult menu?"
"I'm in university..."
"So, no kids menu?"
"No kids menu... but leave the coloring book."

_I love me some coloring books._
That part never gets old.


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wait...

If everyone looks younger than their chronological age... Then isn't 'looking younger' what you are supposed to look like and therefore, everyone should have voted "I look like my chronological age" or "I look older than my chronological age".


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Phoenix0 said:


> Wait...
> 
> If everyone looks younger than their chronological age... Then isn't 'looking younger' what you are supposed to look like and therefore, everyone should have voted "I look like my chronological age" or "I look older than my chronological age".


Apparently not in according to society.
We are just the minority online that share the fate of the "baby face".


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

@chances2468 @paper lilies

She was rather >! It meant she had to pay less for food. She got the kid's meal. 

Thing is she has a mild case of dwarfism, but it's where her body parts are proportionate to each other. So, she really just looks like a little, frail person. Being really skinny hasn't helped her either xD She shops in the juniors section too. Her boots are also from the juniors section.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

My face is a bit boyish, so I probably look a bit younger than I am, but people usually think I'm substantially older when they talk to me because of my deep voice and general demeanor.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Moon_Child said:


> People think I'm usually younger.
> 
> Not as bad as my friend though, she's 23 and they gave her a coloring book when we went out to eat.


People have only recently stopped doing that to me. :dry:


----------



## lemlemxS (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm 15 (young one here), but I get mistaken for 18 - 22 all the time.


----------



## Anna Pace (Apr 1, 2012)

look much younger


----------



## missjayelle (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm often mistaken as younger than my age. I'm not very tall. I'm seventeen years old, but I'm 5'0. People still mistake me for a middle school student. My own teachers (I go to a small, private school. Only 110 people in the high school) don't realize that I'm a senior. It irritates me... A lot. I wish I were taller. But it's okay, because I am exactly what I need to be. (Or at least, I hope so...)


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm 24 but I look like an older teen.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

It's weird but I used to look closer to my age when I was younger but the more I grow up, the less I look my age. I'm 21 which i realize means I'm still young/sort of a child but I look 16. You would not assume I was an adult unless I put a lot of effort into tricking people into believing I was older.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

As I've been told, I look more mature/older than my age and I find it flattering and insulting at the same time.


----------



## MissGinger (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been told that I look much older than I am. :dry: People have added 7-9 + years to my actual age.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

21 but most strangers think I'm 10-12. I don't think I look that young.


----------



## Tophthetomboy (Feb 18, 2012)

People still think I'm a 5th grader


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

I am 20 years old but people think I am about 18 years old. Probably because my face makes me look younger.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

paper lilies said:


> None of this is related to type, I'm just quite curious.
> I am often told that I look younger than my chronological age.
> What do you think when it comes to yourself?


Facebook post yesterday:

A------- M---- Beautiful Cuz : )
April 5 at 8:24am · Unlike · 1

A-- M-------- you don't look like you have aged at all!!!
17 hours ago · Unlike · 1

S. E. Most awesomest comment evar!
16 hours ago · Like

M----- A. D. S----- II I've known S. for like close to 12 years...she hasn't aged AT ALL...still looks just as she did at the Oaks! Seriously!
15 hours ago · Unlike · 1


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

somehow i look younger than my age >.>


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

A while back, I went to the hospital for something and they asked me if I was starting high school this year. I was 20. So apparently I look about 5 years younger than I actually am.


----------



## Emanuel (Apr 13, 2012)

I look like my chronological age


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I think people would assume I'm younger if it weren't for my facial hair.


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

People usually say I look a couple of years younger than I actually am.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Apparently I look older and it's not fun. Once somebody thought I was old enough to have an adult child when I was just 23 years old. I really do not look that bad, I still hope that guy was kidding ...


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

My doc told me recently that I look like someone in my early 20s. I'm 30. I took it as a compliment.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I'm 22 (23 this year). With facial hair, I look roughly my age (maybe 20 years old). Without facial hair, I look like I'm 17.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Ever since I was a teenager people have always thought I was older than I am.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

People tell me I look 15. I'm 19, dammit! It causes no end of awkwardness with stuff like HVZ, sexuality, romance, driving, drinking, and especially at the gun store.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I need an option for "look much younger". I am 25, almost 26. Routinely, people assume I am 15-16. Seriously.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> People tell me I look 15. I'm 19, dammit! It causes no end of awkwardness with stuff like HVZ, sexuality, romance, driving, drinking, and especially at the gun store.


15 to 19 not bad 
15 to 25....bad but hey we are sort of in the same boat lol


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

My guesses tend to be all over the map, though they're generally quite accurate. I'm just about 16 but people often guess between 17 and 19.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

People think I look dramatically younger than I am then again it depends on how I dress xD people usually assume I'm 18/19 I'm 22 turning 23 this year xD


----------



## Christie (Feb 20, 2012)

No, everyone thinks I'm much younger.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Lol yep. I am in my thirties and people still think I'm in my mid-twenties.

Then I go and show them a gray hair I recently produced. They're all like: O_O;


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a youngy!


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I get the you look like your 17 or 19 approach all the time from people, when I am actually going to be 23 later this year.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

These votes are surprising. Most of the people I see look older than their age and a lot of people in my high school look like they're in their early twenties. As for me, I look exactly like my age or maybe a year younger.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

I have some weird input to this thread.

Ages of Asian people are pretty tough to tell, so I've found that people will generally just assume I'm close to their age if I'm somewhere within 6 years of it, especially if they are older. If judged primarily by my looks, I think people would say I look younger than I am, but there is this acknowledged confusion about ages of Asians so people will make lots of errors both above and below my real age.


----------



## GlassOwl (Jun 8, 2012)

without makeup I look a lot younger than my age and with makeup I've been told that I look my age and sometimes a little bit older


----------



## Andraste (Jun 9, 2012)

In my experience, it depends on the person's point of view. I've encountered people who think I'm a couple years older than I am, and a few who think I'm a lot younger than I am.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

I look around my age I think, maybe a little younger sometimes. 16-19 range. I dunno how I'll fare at 20, as I don't have a good standard sense of what 20 year olds are supposed to look like since I've always regarded them as older than myself, but I will be 20 next month! o.o I think I'll be mistaken for a 17-18 year old for a few more years to come. *sigh* I will be one lucky thirty year old, if I don't decide to go on smoking marathons in direct sunlight. I look forward to forty.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had some comments stating that I look a few years younger than my age of 26, although these comments were much more common when I was in my late teens and early twenties. I would say I look my age, though.


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

I think I look older, or I just act older. I'm still underage but go to bars quite often while my of age friends are always stopped by the bouncer because of their 15/16 yr old self in IDs.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm 20. Often get 19-23


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in my 30s, the legal drinking age here is 18, I cannot go out without my ID as I still get asked to prove my age.

I do not consider this cool.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I probably look a little younger than what I actually am but the way I act and some of my interests are probably that of an older person. Though to be fair, I _am_ slightly younger than the majority of my peers.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm 20. Since I was about 14 people have been telling me I look 3-4 years older. I have had people tell me I look 25.


----------



## Yadids (Jan 7, 2012)

Older. Tall so people automatically assume I am older. Like one time when I was in 3rd grade, this random aunty asks me if I am in 9th and whether I can lend her son some books. I don't know whether I should take that as a compliment or insult.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

They usually guess my age accurately, sometimes a year or two older.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Umm usually 4-5 yrs younger; I don't think (most) people age until 30ish nowadays due to better heatlh knowledge of skin care.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

I generally get about 5 to 10 years younger than my actual age. Of course at 38 white/silver hair has just started appearing, so I am guessing that the trend will not last.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I usually think I look older but occasionally somebody will say I look younger than my 56 years. I think this is more due to my fitness than my face. I spend a lot of time in the sun at high altitude, so my skin is pretty wrinkled. My hair is gray and my beard, when I allow it to show very much, is nearly white. But when I move, my body appears much younger than 56. So that may throw some people off.

When I was a teenager, I looked way older. I am tall, had long hair and a full beard. I was always the person people went to to buy them alcohol, even though I was younger than they were. I answered older in the poll.


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a difficult one to appropriately assess, because it is polite to comment that people look younger than they are, and not so polite to comment that people look their age or older... Just because people tell you one thing, doesn't make it so, unfortunately. That said, I totally look younger than I am... lol.


----------



## LadyD (Mar 13, 2013)

When I was younger, I was always perceived to be much older than I was by approximately six years or so.

In the last few years, I'm often perceived as being younger than I am by approximately . . . six to ten years or so.

Part of what happened, I think, is that I physically matured at a very young age (I was done the puberty deal by the time I was 13 or so) and then I reached my "adult look" by the time I was about fourteen or so considering that I basically look the same at fourteen as I do now at twenty-nine. So at fourteen I was seen as being twenty; at twenty-nine I'm still seen as being twenty.

I think part of it is physical appearance in the sense that my features haven't really changed or aged in any noticeable way, but I think part of it is also demeanour. I come across as being shy and sweet. (I've been called-out for coming across as "too nice," which I think is a completely ridiculous reason to criticize someone, but . . . people, I guess . . .) I also have a child-like way of smiling and laughing, with a full smile, and a full, unrestricted laugh which I think makes people think I'm younger. I also have a silly side that comes out, which I think also contributes.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Younger. I'm 18, and even after I show my license AND University student card at petrol stations when I buy alcohol, cashiers think I'm using counterfeit ID. 

My 14 year old sister looks like the older one of us. I'm only 5'3, while she's about 5'7, and I still have a babyface while she looks more like a young woman. I still look like a freshman in high school.


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

If you have heard about "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," you know about my condition. I look rather old.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I think usually people think I'm 17 when I'm really 22. Being short helps. I was in line for fast food once with my dad and we weren't sure who was ahead in line, us or this other guy. The other guy said that we should go ahead because the young girl is growing and needs food. I haven't grown in 9 years.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am also 56 but I think that I look 100. However, people say that I look younger than my age. It must be all of that walking... oh, and I'm small (five feet tall)... fun sized...



telepariah said:


> I usually think I look older but occasionally somebody will say I look younger than my 56 years. I think this is more due to my fitness than my face. I spend a lot of time in the sun at high altitude, so my skin is pretty wrinkled. My hair is gray and my beard, when I allow it to show very much, is nearly white. But when I move, my body appears much younger than 56. So that may throw some people off.
> 
> When I was a teenager, I looked way older. I am tall, had long hair and a full beard. I was always the person people went to to buy them alcohol, even though I was younger than they were. I answered older in the poll.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

When I was nineteen (i'm 20 now) I had a seat in the emergency exit row. The flight attendant came over and told me I couldn't sit there because I wasn't fifteen yet.


----------



## Prismatic Butterfly (Mar 15, 2013)

It depends, generally people either assume I'm younger, or about my age. I have a baby face, or so I've been told


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

An ENFP that acts their age?
\laughsforever

In accordance to the question though, I have the Asian youth gene. 
How old do I look?


----------



## Texero F (Feb 20, 2013)

I look about my age when I don't shave I can look a tad younger when I do sometimes I get carded for playing the lotto. I'm 24...


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

All my life people have thought I was younger than I am. It used to bother me, especially when I was around 12 or 13 and people thought I was about 8 or 9, but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm 18 but depending on how I act, people think I'm a year or two younger or older. Depends if I shaved or not too


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

When I wear my glasses, I can look like my current age of 17. If I take them off, I can look younger. My mom sometimes gets carded when buying alcohol and I think I'll follow in her footsteps especially since I'm only 5 feet tall.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

They assume I am younger.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I get told I look at least 9-10 years younger than I am, occasionally 12-15 years younger (though I think that might be a stretch lol). Good genes I guess because nobody in my family looks their age. If I had to guess what age I look I'd say 9-10 years younger. I also have looked after my skin since I was a teenager with good skincare regimes, taught to me by my mother.


----------



## Cloverr (Jan 18, 2013)

Definitely younger, I've got a baby face like mad and it doesn't help that I'm short. I always see people who look older than me and then I find out they're younger.. = u= People always tell me that when everyone is getting all old I'll still look young, so that makes me feel a bit better haha.


----------



## TerracottaStarfish (Dec 29, 2012)

I keep getting mistaken for a twelve year old. I'm fifteen -_-


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

How could I?

"Damn fine" isn't an age.


----------



## Flero (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I look my age. Well, at least I don't look younger or older. I think people look at me and can't really tell how old I am. Like, I could fit within a wide range of ages.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

I look just around my age. Someone guessed me to be 20 the other day, I'm 18. So it's right around in there.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I look younger than my age. I could play 15 in a movie and that is ten years off how old I am.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I have no idea, I'm 19. One time while traveling I was asked by a flight attendant if I was old enough to sit in the emergency exit row and then later on that same day had two guys in my row buying me drinks thinking I was "22 or 25".


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

I voted younger than my chronological age just based off how many times sporting teammates and friends tell me I look all of 12 (surprising considering I already have forehead wrinkles/expression lines :sad, and I also keep getting asked "when I'm turning 18?" (which is legal age here and I get shocked looks when I say I'm turning 20 in May)


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure. I've been estimated 9 years older and 4 years younger.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm twenty and often mistaken for a high schooler.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

If I have facial hair, people generally think I'm older than I am.

If I'm clean-shaven, people generally think I'm younger than I am.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I look like I'm 18, but if I don't shave I may look a little older.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

Depends on my facial hair.

Age 23

Clean shaven I look 18ish

Current facial hair is van **** beard and I look around 30. 

Van **** beard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

People usually think I'm older than I am. I go to a community college too, and most people who don't know my age think I'm around 23. They're always surprised when I tell them I'm 17 :tongue:


----------



## Eagle9615 (Nov 16, 2013)

People usually assume I'm older. I went to a community college today to get information, since I'll be going there this upcoming fall semester after I'm out of high school. The people in the student resources area thought I was around 21, I'm 17.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I look about 15 years younger than my real age, give or take a few years.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I look a few years older than my chronological age. :tongue:


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

I believe I look like my age, but I always get mistaken for a college student, even though I'm still in high school. It's probably due to my mannerisms and the way I dress.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been told that I look my age by those who know me, however strangers often think I'm younger.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm currently 17, but most people guess that I'm 13 based off of my height/weight. 

People usually aren't very close when they guess my age off of my personality either. I either act ten years younger or ten years older than I am...


----------



## knahmean (Mar 26, 2014)

Just the other day some guys from a new class told me I look old.
I ask how old and they said 20.
I'm 21.


----------



## somethingvauge (Mar 31, 2014)

I've had numerous people tell me I look 18-20 ever since I was about 12. But I don't really see it. I guess being not short has something to do with it, and my default expression is pretty serious-looking so maybe it makes me look older...?


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

I was mistaken for a kid twice today, so I'm gonna say no, hahaha.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

*look:*16-20 (depends on what I wear)
*sound:* 28-35
*actual age:* 22

just the other day, the dental assistant called me "boy"
me: "um, I'm actually 22 lol"
her: "oh! sorry dear >.<"
me: "it's ok :tongue: "

funny thing is, when I actually was 17, I would have been (internally) offended and thought "ha! who are you calling boy? I'm manly dammit! roud: ". now, I just think "oh well. might as well enjoy my cute charm when it lasts, cuz I won't have it for much longer. :wink:"


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Love the results.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

When I was younger I looked older, now that I'm older I look younger. :wink:


----------



## kenzie (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm nineteen and I almost always get mistaken for 15 or younger.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I probably look about my age. At least people usually seem to guess pretty close. Even though I have a round, chubby face, and I'm 5'1". I think my expressions and stuff probably help me to look older. Because I don't really. Smile a lot. >.< At least not in public or with people I don't know.


----------



## dumastory (Oct 1, 2013)

I am 18 but ever since I was 12 people thought I was much older than I am, I'm curious how old people think I am


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I look younger and find it frustrating.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Someone thought I was 12 years younger than I really am yesterday....wow


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Younger. I still get carded.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am 24 yet people think I am 17-19 . Someone was surprised to even know that I was 24 . When I was 21 I was denied a drink ( even with card ) because he thought I had a fake ID / thought I was 14.same place someone asked a lady next to me to ask if I was her son... ya XD.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

People tend to think I'm around 4 to 8 years younger than I really am (I'm 20). Depends on what I'm wearing, I suppose.


----------



## VenusWithHorns (Mar 27, 2018)

...Depends on if it was a rough work week or not lol


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I've got a baby face. It is what it is :tongue:


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm 24, but strangers often mistake me for a teenager. The way I dress probably contributes to that.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Lunar Lamp said:


> I'm 24, but strangers often mistake me for a teenager. The way I dress probably contributes to that.


Same. I'm 24 and frequently mistaken for 17 or 18. My sense of style hasn't changed much since high school. The only difference is the addition of more black clothing and I now wear other shoes besides just converse. And I still refuse to wear makeup cause its impractical and I hate it.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

VioletIris said:


> If I compare myself to same-age women in the media (ex. Julianne Moore), I'd say I look my age.
> 
> If I compare myself to the many middle aged women I see every day IRL, I look about 20 years old.


I heard once that if a woman looks good for her age up until 50 it's because she looked after herself, and if she still looks good after 50 it's because somebody looked after her. 

Some women, unfortunately, aren't looked after by the man they put their hearts into the trust of. I am one of the fortunate ones who is treated well. 

Of course, you also have good genes or you don't. But also, alot of women don't take a pride in their appearance. My mum always told me "If you want to attract a gentleman then dress and act like a lady." I know this is going away from the topic a bit but I think that how we look for our age reflects what has happened in our lives.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I look about, I guess 10 years younger, although some people think I look around 15-17 years younger. I do tend to attract men about 10 years my Junior too.


----------



## Short Cake Cake (Jan 13, 2017)

If I wear makeup I can look my age (18) if not usually people guess 14-16 in th US. In Japan people generally guess 17-18. Looking young definitely depends on where you live :laughing:


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

I am in my mid-thirties and I look about 10 years younger than I am. But, as I mentioned in another thread like this, when I was in my mid-teens, I looked about 10 years older than I was (basically, I have never been carded - LOL. 

A lot of how I am treated has to do with how I dress, as other posters have said. If I want to be taken seriously at work, I will dress very professionally and wear my glasses (like for an important meeting or presentation). If I am with friends out on the town or something, I may wear platform metallic sneakers and a pony tail and t-shirt and bubble-gum lipstick. I can play around with how people perceive me (or how I am treated) by how I dress and act, but people are still always pretty weirded out when I tell them how old I actually am. 

One thing I do notice is that my body definitely doesn't recover as well after a big night as it did in my 20s, so I will look and feel pretty tired when 10 years ago I could do a big 2 night weekend without a problem. No more...no longer.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Senah said:


> One thing I do notice is that my body definitely doesn't recover as well after a big night as it did in my 20s, so I will look and feel pretty tired when 10 years ago I could do a big 2 night weekend without a problem. No more...no longer.


I definitely know where you're coming from with that. The older I get, the more I value sleep.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm almost 21, but people generally think I'm 16 to 18. I'm short and have youthful features (big eyes, chubby cheeks, long hair, etc.). I am told by approximately every middle-aged person that I will enjoy this when I'm older.


----------



## blackpussy (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't act nor look my age


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

People often think that I'm much younger. When I was 18 years old, I went to the airport, and there was one TSA agent who asked me if I was "under 12". Most people think that I'm 12-14 years old. But I'm 21 years old. 
Wearing makeup, dressy clothes, and styling my hair helps to make people think that I'm about 14. People think that I'm about 12 if I wear no makeup.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 20 but gotta say I have a few wrinkles, probably look more 89


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

I'll forever be young..


----------



## Forsaken (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm pretty sure anyone who looks older than they are wouldn't say it out loud.

Or would they?

I'm 26 and look 14-16 according to everyone. Yay for me~?

... I hate it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Some people I know in Canada are surprised I'm only 29 since they're in their mid to late 30's. We all like 70's and 80's rock so that could be part of it.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Last time someone commented they pegged me for 25 at age 20. No clue if I still look 5 years older at 23, but I'm hoping it's slowing down in adulthood. Growing up I was constantly told I looked older and could easily get people believing I'm a life stage ahead of myself. Although not just looks, I got the "old soul" comment a lot too. But I almost never get carded and it kinda pisses me off to be honest cause that means they're not doing their job selling cigs to a 16 year-old and alcohol to someone who turned 21 that very day. My ex-girlfriend was the only person to ever say I actually looked young for my age.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Maybe too many women answered this one, the third option is at 67%.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

I look like my chronological age but every else of my age looks not like their age and therefore the standard in the society is different.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

People are surprised that I'm 29. They still think I'm a teenager which is both a curse and a blessing..


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m 22, but I’ve been told that I look 23, and also 16, lol.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

When I buy alcohol people tell me I look 18. I did not have lines on my face when I was 18. 

Im 26


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm 102 but people always tell me I look mid 90s which is both blessing and a curse in the care home...


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I generally look my age. I'm rather short (4'11") so I have been mistaken for being younger than I am, usually by middle-aged people. I remember once I was mistaken for a middle schooler when I was a high school senior, but that's really the only example I can remember. People who are closer to my age have mistaken me for a year or two older- apparently I have a "mature face" (whatever that means, lol.) But overall, I would say people tend to get my age right.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

25 years old, 5'1 (155 cm), never wears makeup.

Yet, for places ranging from post offices to airports, I've been asked if I'm old enough to do X.

I also had this one guy comment "I sound older than what I look."


----------



## joup (Oct 5, 2014)

appearance is still about a decade, younger than most people thought.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Im 18 in my head 45. 
I'have a fit muscle body , sio people thinks im between 18 or 20
With beard i look likes 25.


----------



## GuvnorsGirl (May 19, 2018)

Younger and I resent it!


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

danthemanklein said:


> I’m 22, but I’ve been told that I look 23, and also 16, lol.


Wow how can they tell the difference between 22 and 23 
Im also 22 getting to 23 i hope its not that much visible.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Wow how can they tell the difference between 22 and 23
> Im also 22 getting to 23 i hope its not that much visible.


Well I was told that a year ago or so, when I was 20 or 21 because of my beard, lol.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Im 18 in my head 45.
> I'have a fit muscle body , sio people thinks im between 18 or 20
> With beard i look likes 25.


Dont do that people might think your head is less than 18.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

danthemanklein said:


> Well I was told that a year ago or so, when I was 20 or 21 because of my beard, lol.


Yeah the beard helps a lot i would look like 15 without it. lel.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

I look much younger.


----------



## Atomic Rei (Jun 21, 2018)

Apparently not. lol I get carded and mistaken as a minor all the time. :ninja:


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

No.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking younger apparently


----------



## Carmen Sandiego (Jun 22, 2018)

People usually think I'm younger than I am. As much as I'm annoyed by it at my age now when I consider that my mother and grandmother don't look their age either I'll keep the good genes.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sygma said:


> Looking younger apparently


Highly doubt anyone who loom older than their age would answer this thread lol 
However- from 18-26 I hated it . Afterward...I must say I'm enjoy it quite much  
What about you? I know we're the same age 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Highly doubt anyone who loom older than their age would answer this thread lol
> However- from 18-26 I hated it . Afterward...I must say I'm enjoy it quite much
> What about you? I know we're the same age
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


actually i looked older when I was younger lol. people were always giving me a couple more years

My 20s were the worse yeah. Its getting much better with perspective now


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

that would be 93 or so


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I look younger, even had people tell me so.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I look my approximate age range as far as I know.

However, apparently over the last year, my facial proportions changed a bit and I really started looking more mature and honestly a little more like my mother. In the late teens to twenties age range, it's really hard to specifically pinpoint someone's age, but there's a certain margin that you'd place someone in. A year ago, I'd probably have been within the 16 to 20 range while right now, I'm rather percieved to be between 18 and 26. There seems to be a little jump between "older teenager" and "young adult", even though the ranges overlap.


----------



## Charles120 (Jan 3, 2013)

Considering the fact that I always get asked for an ID with picture when buying 18+ stuff... I probably look younger than I am. roud:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Charles120 said:


> Considering the fact that I always get asked for an ID with picture when buying 18+ stuff... I probably look younger than I am. roud:


Or younger than 30-40 that most places state. Most places have ID policies if you look under that age range. If you're over that age range, congrats, you do look much younger lol


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

When I was young (e.g., in my teens) I looked older. Now I guess I look younger.

I'm 65. When I mention my pension, people look confused and ask which pension. They seem to think I'm not old enough to receive an old age pension. Or they'll act shocked that I have a grandchild.

My sister and one of my brothers definitely look many years younger than they are. The other brother not so much. Both my parents looked much younger than they were. People sometimes made comments indicating they thought my parents were decades younger than they were. Good genes.


----------



## Forsaken (Mar 26, 2018)

I wonder how people decide that another looks younger or older than their actual age?

In the last few decades, teens have physically matured far more quickly than decades before. A friend of mine in high school kept getting mistaken for my father (to be fair, I looked really young, and we had similar features). To this day, I still look much younger than my age.

Would many people who grew up as a teen in the 60s or 70s see a teen today and think "that's a teen"? When we look back on high school photos from that time, do we think they look more like children?

Individual differences are there, but there's a strange tendency in our gene pool to produce noticeable patterns!


----------

